# Marvel Mystery Oil



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have used MMO for over 50 years and my father used it back in the 40's, 50's, & 60's as well. I use it in my two stroke power equipment........my chain saws sit idle up to two years and start right up. I store them with a good dose of Marvel Mystery in the gas tank. Store my collector cars with two quarts of Marvel Mystery in the gas tank. It's more oil than MMO recommends but it keeps the tanks from rusting and no varnish build up, no moisture problems in tank. Also use one quart in crank case keeps inside the engine clean. My pickup will have an injector tick, so one quart of Marvel Mystery takes the noise out. Typical of the Ford 5.4 L engine to tick I read where a lot of people have this problem but mine has always been the injector, MMO fixes it. Also use it in my Motorcycles half quart to 5 gallons of gas keeps them running although they get stored for up to a year or more without starting them up. My diesel tractors I use 1/2 gallon to each full tank of fuel....cleans the injectors and carbon from pistons. So if you have anything thing with a motor on it use MMO for storage. You shall see....


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I use marvels too in my stuff and mower is quieter , and oil is cleaner , trucks run better with it in the gas motors are quieter with it in the oil and a older pickup as a first truck and company mechanic who introduced me to marvels used it to clean the carbon out of the motor and truck ran great and it also works to get sludge out of the oil pan too 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Harry16 you can also buy marvels for $3 change a quart at Walmart 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## robbie5919 (1 mo ago)

can u put this in a diesel engine


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

I've had some in my shop for 30 years ....old metal can.

Saw it on the shelf for sale at Bi-Mart here in OR. today in this new fangled plastic jug.

Used it a couple few times for different projects......I use it like Majictap or Tapmajic whicheveritis.

Had no idea it was a fixall type fluid.......I figure I never read the back of the can would be a safe bet.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

robbie5919 said:


> can u put this in a diesel engine


It can be used in gasoline and diesel engines. Search them out on the internet and read their product descriptions then you can decide for yourself whether you want to use it. I add it to my fuel now and again.


----------

